# Installing a dvd burner problem.



## Kohr'dan Voss (Apr 24, 2009)

Okay, I have a Dell Dimension 2350, and I'm trying to install a Sony DVD Burner DRU-842A. I connected the IDE cable and power cable, however the computer is not recognizing it. The disc drive shows up in "My Computer" but when I click on it is read "D:\ is not a valid Win32 application." I've looked up drivers for it, can't find any. I've run AVG twice and no viruses have been found. ARGH!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Apr 24, 2009)

If the drive shows up in My Computer then the PC recognizes it. Try and play a cd or something on it and see if it still gives you problems.


----------



## Aastii (Apr 24, 2009)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060

download the little program on the page and run it, restart the system and see if it shows then


----------



## Kohr'dan Voss (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, the cd actually loads and plays but without audio.
As for the link/program, I ran it but it says: "This 'Fix It' does not apply to your system."


----------



## Kohr'dan Voss (Apr 25, 2009)

Crap. Upon further observation (actually reading the instructions) it turns out I'm missing the analog audio cable that connects from the motherboard to the dvd burner. I got this computer second hand, but it's weird that it's missing that. Is there any place online to buy one?


----------



## Aastii (Apr 26, 2009)

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=28726&C=AffilWin89477&T=!!!gid!!!_14453143

I think that is what you mean


----------



## StrangleHold (Apr 26, 2009)

Kohr'dan Voss said:


> Okay, I have a Dell Dimension 2350, and I'm trying to install a Sony DVD Burner DRU-842A. I connected the IDE cable and power cable, however the computer is not recognizing it. The disc drive shows up in "My Computer" but when I click on it is read "D:\ is not a valid Win32 application." I've looked up drivers for it, can't find any. I've run AVG twice and no viruses have been found. ARGH!


 
If you have 2 drives on this cable, did you set one as Master and one as Slave by the jumpers on the back of the drives.



Kohr'dan Voss said:


> Well, the cd actually loads and plays but without audio.
> As for the link/program, I ran it but it says: "This 'Fix It' does not apply to your system."


 


Kohr'dan Voss said:


> Crap. Upon further observation (actually reading the instructions) it turns out I'm missing the analog audio cable that connects from the motherboard to the dvd burner. I got this computer second hand, but it's weird that it's missing that. Is there any place online to buy one?


 
You dont need the cable, just go the Control Panel - System - Hardware - Device Manager - Click the + next to the Drives - Go to the CD/DVD drive - right click on it - click properties - Click the Properties tab - Check the enable Digital Audio on this device at the bottom.


----------



## Kohr'dan Voss (Apr 26, 2009)

The aforementioned box was already checked, so I tried it unchecked and checked, but still no audio from the cd playing. It loads in Windows Media Player (even shows the cd information), but no sound from it. (And I made sure the CD Player volume was on from the volume box). I took notice on the device manager that said "This feature may not work with all CD-ROM devices."


----------



## Aastii (Apr 26, 2009)

What format is the audio in?

If it is on a video you may need certain codes, download divx, that will either have the codec, or will, if you try to play it through that, tell you the codec you need.

If it is audio, again you may need a codec, but the file extension would be needed to find out what to play it on. Try downloading winamp, that plays just about every audio format.

Links to these 2 sites are here:

divx - http://www.divx.com/en/win
winamp - http://www.winamp.com/


----------



## Kohr'dan Voss (Apr 26, 2009)

Well, it's just a normal cd (Led Zeppelin IV), so whatever file they are usually in. I have divx, and most codecs. I was able to play cds with my previous cd rom drive. For videos, I normally just use VLC.


----------



## Aastii (Apr 26, 2009)

You said that WMP played them, if so then look at the little ticker thing in the bottom left that says the song name, artist album etc because that shows the file name, it should say <song name>.<file extension> 

Alternatively if that doesn't work:

Put the CD in and go to my computer>cd drive. It should let you explore it, if not then download isobuster (really small and free), it lets you explore discs or image files, you can get into the disc and find out what type of file the sounds are.


----------



## Kohr'dan Voss (May 2, 2009)

Okay, I ordered the part, got it in the mail, connected it, but nothing. No playing of cds, no burning dvds, can't even install the disc that came with the dvd burner. There has to be something wrong.


----------



## Kohr'dan Voss (May 2, 2009)

Okay, I set up the dvd burner as slave, my second hard drive as slave, and the main hard drive as master. But the computer wouldn't start unless I disconnected the second hard drive. Dvd burner still won't work. I must have set up something wrong.


----------



## Kohr'dan Voss (May 2, 2009)

Because I'm mad, I drew my setup:


----------



## A Cheese Danish (May 2, 2009)

Why not put the 2 HDD's on the same IDE cable? See if that helps anything.


----------



## Kohr'dan Voss (May 2, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Why not put the 2 HDD's on the same IDE cable? See if that helps anything.



Same problem. Didn't make any difference. Unless perhaps I should change the dvd burner to master?


----------



## A Cheese Danish (May 2, 2009)

Kohr'dan Voss said:


> Same problem. Didn't make any difference. Unless perhaps I should change the dvd burner to master?



Put the 2 hard drives on the same cable and leave the burner by itself. Then put it as master. See what happens.


----------



## Kohr'dan Voss (May 2, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Put the 2 hard drives on the same cable and leave the burner by itself. Then put it as master. See what happens.



Done, and still same problem.


----------



## dznutz (May 2, 2009)

Kohr'dan Voss said:


> Crap. Upon further observation (actually reading the instructions) it turns out I'm missing the analog audio cable that connects from the motherboard to the dvd burner. I got this computer second hand, but it's weird that it's missing that. Is there any place online to buy one?



strange.  i've always assumed that cable was useless.  i thought info would be carried on the ide cable.  i've even opeed up old pc's, removed that cable, and sound would be ok


----------



## Kohr'dan Voss (May 2, 2009)

Well, I ran a Windows Registry cleaner thing, found some errors. I restarted the computer and behold! Everything seemed to be working fine now. _Seemed_ to be working fine. I click on the dvd drive in  my computer and I get: "Only part of a ReadProcessMemory or WriteProcessMemory request was completed." Now what!?!?!?


----------



## dznutz (May 3, 2009)

has the burner been verified working on another pc?

if so then i'd run a repair using your windows cd


----------



## stirling (Jun 1, 2009)

Yes.. trying on other pc is best solution to find which one is broken, is it the os or the hardware


----------



## StrangleHold (Jun 1, 2009)

Sounds like to me that you keep hooking up two drives on the same cable with both set as Master or Slave. Will not work!


----------

